# Emotiva ERM 6.2 / 6.3 speakers - any experience?



## Zeitgeist (Apr 4, 2009)

Does anyone own a pair of Emotive ERM-6.2 or ERM-6.3 speakers?

I've been thinking about a 6.3 as center, and 6.2s as L/R. Or maybe 6.2s as LCR..

I haven't found a whole lot about them - and didn't see much in forum searches.

I have a Emotiva UPA-7 that I love - but wasn't sure what people thought of their speaker line-up.

Any comments?


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

I've never heard any comments on there speakers, just there amps and all pretty good. You might check the Emotiva Forum for some hints to there quality or likes and dislikes.:T


----------



## Zeitgeist (Apr 4, 2009)

The Emotiva forums are pretty good - but asked here because I was looking for broader (unbiased?) input..

I should check out their forums there too.. I've read some posts there - and some people aren't afraid to voice their opinion.

I wasn't sure if their speakers were....... not very popular? Kinda seems that way from lack of discussion here.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

I haven't heard of them talked on this Forum as of yet, i do know what you mean by the unbiased part as you will get an honest answer here but like i said to date i haven't heard aword about them. Eventually though i'm sure someone will chime in here with an opinion. I do think there build quality looks great and the specs sound great, and there crossovers have alot of built in features most speakers do not have.:T


----------



## Zeitgeist (Apr 4, 2009)

Yeah, I remember shopping for HT speakers (not 2 ch) - that the crossover settings stood out... and their specs looked pretty good.

The Emotiva Lounge is odd.... so many of the posts are about non-Emotiva speakers and products.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

I never have read there speaker forum just the amp one when i owned a couple of them and it seemed to be all on topic of there products.:dontknow:


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

I definitely like the look and detail that went into the emotiva speakers. They look nice, plus the crossovers look like they were carefully thought out - i mean how many speakers come with adjustable baffle step compensation and tweeter/mid level adjustments? Home theater mag's review of them was rather glowing - they seem to have great dynamics and detail.

Problems are 

1) they're always out of stock! You can't sell speakers if you don't have speakers to sell!
2) very low impedance. you need an emotiva caliber amp to drive them properly, considently ~3.8 ohms or so
3) pricey. Emotiva is associated with "ridiculous bang for buck" but those towers fall into a higher tier than that, more in the Salk Songtower / RBH MC Theater / JTR / Axiom M80 / Aperion 6T type of tier where there's just a lot of amazing competition and probably a smaller market when we're talking internet direct . Emotiva's coming out with a cheaper line soon which I think will be more in line with the prices people expect from them. Once circulation gets going I wouldn't be surprised to see emotiva being considered one the best ID speaker companies. They already make some excellent subwoofers that are starting to get into peoples' homes. The best way to get market penetration is word of mouth after all.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Apr 4, 2009)

Thanks for your comments!

I definitely like the look too -- and the adjustments they offer.

Honestly, I was surprised when I started reading a couple places that compared them to Salk SongTowers. For straight audio use I was thinking about Salk SongTowers -- because of how many positive things I had read about them. I feel like the SongTowers set a pretty high bar - so was impressed when reviewers were making the comparison. I have some older Polks for LCR - and they just lack some of the oomph that I'm looking for. The keep up.. but barely. 

I've read that they've been out of stock for months now.. and the due date keeps getting pushed back. I guess I'll see in Dec/Jan when I'm ready to buy if they have them or not! Definitely some frustrated people out there who want to buy them.

I have an Emotiva amp - so hopefully should be OK.

Thanks for your thoughts!!


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

I just noticed audioholics has reviewed their smaller stuff before:

http://www.audioholics.com/reviews/speakers/bookshelf/emotiva-er-5-0-speaker-system-review


----------



## taoggniklat (Mar 30, 2010)

The Emo speakers get rave reviews on the Emo forums, but outside of that I don't hear much.

I personally have only heard the 8.3 towers and while they are nice, I don't think they are amazing....and for the price there are many options out there that sound just as good. The Emo's are not even in the ballpark of Salk Sound in my opinion.

From what I have read about the smaller Emo speakers, they seem to be a good deal for the money.

Personally I would only order amps and maybe the Dac/2.1 preamp from them. I will get my speakers elsewhere.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Apr 4, 2009)

Thanks for mentioning that review.

I've actually "reserved" 2 6.2s (for LR) and a 6.3 (Center).... so we'll see.

It looks like the ETA on them has been pushed back all the way to late December - and I think some people have been waiting most of the year for them..

Either way - should be a big upgrade for the old Polks that I have.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Apr 4, 2009)

taoggniklat said:


> I personally have only heard the 8.3 towers and while they are nice, I don't think they are amazing....and for the price there are many options out there that sound just as good. The Emo's are not even in the ballpark of Salk Sound in my opinion.


I think the 8.3s are overpriced..

I'm just looking for solid LCRs for almost 100% movies - and I think the 6.2/6.3s will fit the bill.

At least I hope


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Without ever hearing the Emotiva's i would have to agree that you could get a better deal, they seem a bit pricey.:T


----------



## smurphy522 (Sep 21, 2010)

Jim
Have you received the Emos yet? Was hoping to see a small review or at least an opinion of them.

I got their 8" ceiling speakers a few months ago and really like them. They are very smooth. I have installed then in the kitchen so when cooking and entertaining we have a great background music source.

Referencing my own desires for your response I guess I should post a review soon of the UAC 8.2s


----------



## Zeitgeist (Apr 4, 2009)

I hate to say it - but I gave up on waiting... I had interest in them for a few months, but I finally decided to build my own.

Not to say that I changed my mind about them being very good speakers --- but felt like I could build a set that I liked more (despite knowing my set would cost more and involve a lot of labor). I felt like I'd buy the Emotivas, really really like them, and then be itching to upgrade again in a couple years. I felt that if I built my own - I could stave off the need for upgrading longer... Build thread here: http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...uild-ae-woofers-b-c-mid-tweet.html#post415537

It just seemed like the ETA got dragged out a little bit - and their idea of preordering was sending an email out to "tell people to buy them" when they thought they'd be in soon.

I still have definite interest in a pair - perhaps for stereo use -- so still curious to hear what others might say.

Sorry I can't help you out with any first hand experience!!


----------



## Leon_Tyler (May 2, 2011)

I had a chance to audition both Emotiva's flagship 2-channel and home theater rooms at AXPONA 2011 this year. I was fairly unimpressed--they sounded on the whole rather hyped in a "boom and sizzle" kind of way. 

I did hear a number of speakers that were probably better values on the whole, the Audioengine 5s stood out as far as value was concerned, nicely voiced and $349/pair, plus they're powered!

-T


----------



## Zeitgeist (Apr 4, 2009)

Wow, I'm kinda dissapointed to hear that actually.

I didn't end up buying a pair, but I certainly had high expectations - since I like their amps so much.


----------

